# [SOLVED] Age of Mythology Gold installation problems



## dap122893 (Jul 30, 2011)

Whenever I try to install the game it ends up getting stuck at 35% after inserting the second disk.
Can anyone help?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Age of Mythology Gold installation problems*

Hello dap122893!

Are the disc's new or used?
If they are used, sounds to me like your discs are dirty or scratched.. I would recommend cleaning them and then trying again and seeing if there is an improvement.


----------



## dap122893 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Age of Mythology Gold installation problems*

i talked to my uncle about ur suggestion and he cleaned it with a dab of alcohol and a cotten ball and wahhlaaa it worked thx for the suggestion


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Glad to hear you got it fixed! enjoy the game!


----------

